# WinXP Pro Tip - How to Lock Desktop Items



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Right-click Desktop background, select Properties
Select Desktop tab, select Customize Desktop button,
Select Web tab, check box Lock desktop items

Ok to exit Destop Items window
Ok to exit Display Properties window

-- Tom


----------

